# Updated Washington Post App



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone else been using it since they overhauled it a week or two ago?

I really love it now.  Has option to download the print version and you can scroll around and zoom in and out to read it, or touch the longer articles to open them up in normal app view.  Really cool way of replicating the newspaper feel in an App.  Better than the NY Times app now IMO, and much better than the crummy app the WP had before.

Downside is that they will start charging a subscription fee this summer.  I think it may remain free (or at least discounted for me) since I work for a university.  I'll probably end up cancelling my NYT subscription and going with the WP since the app is so much better now.  I can just follow the NYT writers I like on Twitter and click through the links to there stories that way as that doesn't count toward the monthly limit of articles for people without subscriptions.


----------

